# 66 GTO Fender Alignment & Radiator Support



## cafox71 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi my 66 GTO has a problem with the passenger side fender and hood alignment. We took the doghouse off when we got the car to do some engine and suspension work and never got the fenders installed correctly. The door gaps appear to be perfect. 

I'm trying to figure out a process to follow.. I thought maybe the radiator support alignment might be off.. is the possible? I measured from the corner of the cowl vent (I fixed the cowl vent alignment) and fender to the center of the hood bumper on the radiator support.. one side is 69" and the other side is 68.5" The distance from the cowl to the hood bumpers are the same on both sides. This makes me think the radiator support needs to be shifted sideways. Is the radiator support even adjustable? 

Once that is resolved what should I do next? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sargent (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm having the same problem


----------

